# Are Baby Cocoon Safe



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

I read on a site that you should not let a baby sleep in a cocoon or use a blanket. 
I made a cocoon for a baby gift and want to know what to tell the new mother.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't see a problem, as long as the cocoon isn't so big that it may end up over the babies face. I don't know why they say not to use a blanket, unless they are talking about ones that are made out of acrylic yarns.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have not heard this and I would not tell the Mother anything. She will decide what she feels comfortable with. It may be that she uses the cocoon only for outings or when holding baby - not it the crib. Babies have had blankets for centuries. Sometimes I think we need to be protected from the protectors.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

There are always going to be recommendations from so called "safety sectors" but it always comes down to using common sense. You wouldn't put a baby to bed with a blanket over it's face so as long as the baby can't slip down inside the wrap it should not prove a danger. I personally would rather go with a garment with arms to sleep in that way it cannot slip down inside.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> There are always going to be recommendations from so called "safety sectors" but it always comes down to using common sense. You wouldn't put a baby to bed with a blanket over it's face so as long as the baby can't slip down inside the wrap it should not prove a danger. I personally would rather go with a garment with arms to sleep in that way it cannot slip down inside.


I agree. I wouldn't put a baby to bed in one of the cocoons, but would use it when taking the baby out when it's cool outside.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

AMZ said:


> I read on a site that you should not let a baby sleep in a cocoon or use a blanket.
> I made a cocoon for a baby gift and want to know what to tell the new mother.


Hmm- I thought of the cocoons more as a winter outdoor covering. The current 'experts' change their thoughts on safety so often, that no one can keep up with them! One year you must let your baby sleep on his tummy so he won't inhale throw up. The next year, NEVER let your baby sleep on his tummy cos he will smother. I think they are back to back or side sleeping now.

Then the blankets, make sure you keep the baby warm! Then, don't keep the baby too warm! Then, yes, warm to the touch is best. Then NO blankets, the baby will suffocate. Then... who knows?

I likely did everything wrong with my 5, but they are all adults now (well still have one teen at home) and doing fine, with babies of their own. My babies slept on 'lambskins', with blankets, on their tummies, and sometimes, even on my arm next to me in our no-baffles water bed, when I nursed them in the middle of the night!!

So I still give them as gifts, and tell the mom they are for outdoor use instead of carrying around that bulky blanket.  ♥


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you I just didn't know what to tell the new mother to be. After reading that cocoon were not safe because the baby could cover there head. As a person who lost a 15 month old child I just want to be safe.I too thought wow no big bulky blanket that keep coming undone.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought hospitals use the cocoons. If so, I would think they are considered safe. You could call your local hospital and ask one of the nurses in the nursery if they use them. iF SO, I'd think you needn't worry.


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

I have made them. But I have also heard that they are not safe. They are cute to use when taking baby pictures.
Baby could shift in the cocoon and smother himself. It was suggested that you should use them when mom is close at hand and can check on the baby. But then a mom to be said she has two of them and plans to use them. 
I agree with one of the comments to call a hospital and ask the nurses in the nursery.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cocoons are only meant to carry a newborn in instead of a blanket. They are not meant for sleeping in due to the fact that it can encourage SIDs as the baby is not allowed wiggle room in them if their faces get covered or if they get turned over where they cant free their faces. Sleepers and no blankets are best for babies until they are about a year old. Sleepers are warm enough for the little ones and blankets are not needed.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

ived never used a cocoon but used knitted sleepingbags in my day never had a problem then and i think cocoon are great keeping baby safe and warm


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.ergopouch.com.au/swaddle.html

When my first child was born she was swaddled so tightly by the nurses that I was afraid to unwrap her. (I wasn't afraid by the second child)

As with everything and anything else, common sense must be used - to the best of one's ability. Checking on the Internet (as I just did) and/or asking pediatrician or baby nurses would be a good thing.

This is a response from another site:
"...We would not recommend using the cocoon as a permanent sleeping solution, it is designed as a temporary solution for supervised napping. Use would be at your discretion! ..."

Both of my children were uncomfortable when too hot ... so I had to remember, as my pediatrician said (he and his wife had 7 children) to dress them as I would dress.

If I was cold, I would put on a sweater -- then do that with child(ren); if I was hot, then dress my children with that in mind.

Some of my neighbors kept their children so bundled up that they were always sick. My children were never sick -- which bugged most of the other mothers.


----------



## flmgsun (Jul 12, 2011)

I have made and gifted to brand new moms these. Everytime I have told them "It is the only blanket you cannot drop while carring a baby". I always tell them it is NOT a sleeper. I'm sorry for your loss and commend you for your care and concern for other new mom's. Bless you..


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> When my first child was born she was swaddled so tightly by the nurses that I was afraid to unwrap her. (I wasn't afraid by the second child)
> 
> Both of my children were uncomfortable when too hot ... so I had to remember, as my pediatrician said (he and his wife had 7 children) to dress them as I would dress.
> 
> ...


Swaddling - they did that for my 4 kids in the hospital, too. Never could get it right at home, though.

The thought behind swaddling was to keep the babies from jerking as they fell asleep - you know that falling feeling you get just as you fall asleep and sometimes you'll jerk an arm or a leg? Same thing with babies, only sometimes it startles them awake. Swaddling was thought to ease this and help babies learn to sleep through the night.

I think the cocoons are so cute, and after reading all the posts here I'll probably make some when I have grandkids and tell the parents about the best uses - not for sleeping!

And Marny - with my first child I sterilized everything and carried extra clean passifiers if one dropped on the floor. By the 4th child, I was wiping off the passy on my pants and sticking it back in his mouth. Guess who the healthiest kid was? Yup - the 4th! Let 'em eat dirt!


----------



## kpfears (Aug 3, 2011)

I talked to my mom about this as she is a pediatric nurse and midwife. She said a cocoon is wonderful to carry the baby around, to show off the baby and to take photos of the baby. It should not be used for sleeping. Babies, unlike grown humans, feel safe and secure when bundled because they were bundled in the womb. That's one of the reasons why they used to swaddle. I took it one step further and knitted my cocoons out of the least invasive, softest merino, alpaca and silk yarn. I'm allergic to wool so it would stand to reason that a baby may be so also. I found it's the best yarn for regulating heat and cold. I'm so sorry for your loss and send you bright blessings and hugs. You're right to be a responsible and safe knitter.


----------



## heatherRob (Jun 19, 2011)

Tell me how on earth did any of us live?
I think it is all gone slightly mad, dont put a blanket on a baby, ok so now the baby is screaming because it is freezing. Sorry what ever happened to plain old common sense.


----------



## dcwel (May 17, 2011)

I have heard that using them causes the baby to have difficulty falling to sleep if not in one. Has something to do with the feeling in the womb......Personally I see no problem with using them for outings................I think they are adorable and if there was a problem with them I am sure we would hear about it on the news..


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have not heard this and I would not tell the Mother anything. She will decide what she feels comfortable with. It may be that she uses the cocoon only for outings or when holding baby - not it the crib. Babies have had blankets for centuries. Sometimes I think we need to be protected from the protectors.


Amen, Dreamweaver! I am so tired of the enlightened ones trying to protect us from ourselves!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

AMZ said:


> I read on a site that you should not let a baby sleep in a cocoon or use a blanket.
> I made a cocoon for a baby gift and want to know what to tell the new mother.


you tell the mama to check on her child more than once day and night no matter what. I don't understand teh problem with blankets so log as its made with holes all though it and they, babies usually wiggle out from under. But you know the best thing to get/make for babies so there is not problem about what is SAFE are the old fashion Buntings. You can knit/crochet them also. But if you sew using fleece takes the place of a blanket. Get or make a couple of them so incase of leaks mom can change into dry one. But Saftey starts with mom and dad taking time to check on the wee people.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

dcwel said:


> I have heard that using them causes the baby to have difficulty falling to sleep if not in one. Has something to do with the feeling in the womb......Personally I see no problem with using them for outings................I think they are adorable and if there was a problem with them I am sure we would hear about it on the news..


Well if thats the issue then why do they wrap the baby snuggly in blankets. Mom's need to go back to using their heads and stop this worrie bit. Ya being jerked around.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

heatherRob said:


> Tell me how on earth did any of us live?
> I think it is all gone slightly mad, dont put a blanket on a baby, ok so now the baby is screaming because it is freezing. Sorry what ever happened to plain old common sense.


Darn good question. Mom's today don't do anything unless told by some high priced idiot that went to school and never had a child, never raised a child. Mom's today think people with book learning know way more t han those of us with experience. Idiots.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Advice...STOP READING those sites. I'll bet the person that wrote it never had,or cared for a baby. Just make it things will be just fine and tell mom again to check on the c hild. I'd be more concerned over the stuffed animals left in a babys crib more. Or in some cases leaving a cat be in the babys bed. And that story about cats and babies is true I know cause I seen it.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have not heard this and I would not tell the Mother anything. She will decide what she feels comfortable with. It may be that she uses the cocoon only for outings or when holding baby - not it the crib. Babies have had blankets for centuries. Sometimes I think we need to be protected from the protectors.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

kpfears said:


> I talked to my mom about this as she is a pediatric nurse and midwife. She said a cocoon is wonderful to carry the baby around, to show off the baby and to take photos of the baby. It should not be used for sleeping. Babies, unlike grown humans, feel safe and secure when bundled because they were bundled in the womb. That's one of the reasons why they used to swaddle. I took it one step further and knitted my cocoons out of the least invasive, softest merino, alpaca and silk yarn. I'm allergic to wool so it would stand to reason that a baby may be so also. I found it's the best yarn for regulating heat and cold. I'm so sorry for your loss and send you bright blessings and hugs. You're right to be a responsible and safe knitter.


off track here. love the art work


----------



## TDL (Sep 2, 2011)

My son Christian hated to be swaddled when he was born, he fussed the whole time he was swaddled. I wish they would've had the Cocoons for babies in the 90s at the hospitals. My other babies were fine being swaddled. LOL I agree that the Cocoons should be used wisely & cautiously, defintely not for naps or bedtime. Only in Mother's or person's supervision. Those Cocoons are so adorable!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> heatherRob said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me how on earth did any of us live?
> ...


This is absolutely untrue that Mom's today don't do anything unless told by some high priced idiot that went to school and never had a child, never raised a child. Mom's today think people with book learning know way more t han those of us with experience. 
And to what degree are you willing to risk an infant dying of SIDs because you gave out unsound advise?? And BTW, I am not one of those people with book learning experience. But I am one who has rushed SIDs babies to the hospital in the middle of the night because of SIDs. 
How many times a night do you move around in your bed to get more comfortable or to move your pillow?? Do you not think a baby also would like to move and stretch? Muscles and body tissues are not meant to be stationary for long periods of time. This is a medical fact. 
When it comes to some things like baby cocoons and putting the baby to bed in them, safety first followed by no tears over SIDs. This is total common sense. Yes, cocoons are cute but there is a time and a place for them and a bed is not the place.


----------



## Leanna2 (Mar 31, 2011)

I knitted a cocoon for my soon-to-be great-nephew. I was never good at swaddling my newborns in those receiving blankets. I would assume (of course, we know about assuming! haha) that it would be used only until the child is old enough to turn over or move much in his sleep. After that, I can see a possible danger. Hopefully Mommy will have the ability to know when that is. She's pretty smart that way (2nd child).


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

I was going to make a cocoon for a great grand neice that is due in Dec. but most patterns I checked said not for sleeping. One was very adamant about that, so I made a bunting instead. Still heavy enough to not have to use a blanket, but safe to sleep in.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

So funny. I always swaddled my babies tightly when they were fussy and they would sleep soundly. When unswaddled they slept on their tummies. Once a baby is old enough to turn you won't need to swaddle it. Just put a sleeper on it in the winter!


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll second that! How many babies were put to sleep on their tummies so that if they spit up, they wouldn't inhale the result, and didn't die of SIDS? Remember, a lot of the prohibitions we deal with today came about because someone failed to use common sense - the guy who mowed his lawn barefoot and lost half of a foot, the parent who sent their 8 year old out on a three wheeler up a hill and then cried foul when the machine tipped over killing the kid, etc. My philosophy is that if you use your inborn common sense and your life experience to make a careful decision about something like this, you rarely will go wrong.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

I too do not see a problem with the cocoon as long as it is not to big and the baby can not slip down in it. Maybe making one that had arm wholes would be better. When my daughters were born I had a blanket bunting which was bigger than the cocoon. Never had a problem with it, maybe because I was a mother that kept close eye on my children when they were sleeping. Common sense goes a long way. Every one to their own choosing. Good Luck to all the new mothers out there.


----------



## c2cAROL (Jul 31, 2011)

I have seen the coocons, and thought they were so cute, how are they any different from a bunting,well, I know a bunting has arms in it,but it is the same concept.I loved buntings,you could make up your own pattern,I would imagin.My first thought when I saw them, was, I hope they are safe,I raised 4 kids,all are fine. It is so nice of you to be so thoughtful, and show concerne for the little one.I would put a little tag on it, saying for out side use only.I am so sorry for the lose of your child.((( Hugs )))


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I used this approach until I hit peri-menopause with my youngest and didn't have a clue because i was hot ALL THE TIME and it was winter in Colorado. LOL



Marny CA said:


> http://www.ergopouch.com.au/swaddle.html
> 
> When my first child was born she was swaddled so tightly by the nurses that I was afraid to unwrap her. (I wasn't afraid by the second child)
> 
> ...


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

I am absolutely appalled at the "I've always done this so it's OK" attitudes. Part of life is learning new things, be it knitting or how to keep infants safe.

Hospitals swaddle newborns tightly and suggest to new parents that they either learn to do this or purchase some of the newer swaddle garments made specifically for newborns. 

Cocoons are cute and make lovely gifts but they are not to be used for sleeping. New parents will be lectured carefully by the nurses and their pediatricians about what should and should not be used in the crib. While I (as grandma to a preemie born last winter) don't always think the pediatrician is right, I think we need to keep babies safe, even if that means knitting gift sweaters and hats for when babies are a bit older and letting the parents do the right things for their newborns.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

AMZ said:


> I made a cocoon for a baby gift and want to know what to tell the new mother.


In my opinion tell the new mother the cocoon is reminiscent of the embryonic sack and is psychologically comforting for the baby. Tell her to put only an undershirt and diaper on the baby when she puts the baby in it. Tell her new babies often relax and sleep longer in them at the very first. Tell her to use it when she feeds the baby. Tell her in a month or so she will have to put it away for the next baby because the baby will soon out grow it.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Personally, I think we ought to think of babies as people with needs, brains, and wishes of their own. 

I would Not like to be wrapped up so I couldn't move, or take off the blanket if I was too hot, and I would have the good sense to move my nose if the blanket was too close for me to breathe (though a knitted or crocheted blanket has natural holes in it that air could pass through).

I think babies are that smart, and individualistic. If a baby kicks off their covers, maybe they were too hot. All babies are not the same. One of mine got too hot and kicked off her covers, the others, not so much.

I agree with the person who said the "safety experts" are always coming up with a new danger, so you shouldn't believe everything they say, since next year, they'll probably contradict their selves, and probably don't have the good common sense that (most) mothers have.

If I make a cocoon for a baby, I will put a zipper (large, plastic) in the front, and then attach a piece of fabric (most likely flannel) behind it, (attached to one side) so a zipper is not next to the baby. It would be a lot easier to use that way.


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

bevqual said:


> AMZ said:
> 
> 
> > I read on a site that you should not let a baby sleep in a cocoon or use a blanket.
> ...


Isn't it amazing how many of us survived?!?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Many babies have slept for years with a blanket over them and lived. You need to be careful, but sometimes these 'so called experts' need to find a job. I often wonder if they even have children. Just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I had heard this same warning before I started knitting cocoons. One of my local hospitals will not use them in NICU, while others do. Some moms LOVE them, others have concerns and shy away. 

One point I will make is that there are manufactured fabric "snuggies" that velcro tightly around the baby for night-time sleeping much the same way cocoons encase them. The biggest factor is being sure they are open enough at the top to keep nose & mouth clear for effective breathing.

As a full-time "daycare Grandma" I have cocoons (with hats) ready to use in my home for daytime use with my new granddaughter, BUT... Mom has said she is not interested in having any at home for night-time use--even though she LOVES and does use the fabric "Snuggies" in both summer and winter weights.

All of this doesn't exactly make sense to me, so I've decided it's just a matter of personal preference and I respect both sides of the issue.


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

Cocoons offer a form of swaddling, which has been used by mothers for centuries to calm their baby and make them feel warm and safe, as in the womb. After birth, it takes some time for a baby's body to be able to regulate it's own body temp., and it is important for baby's to be kept warm (not hot). And yes, a cocoon and/or bunting stays in place instead of blanket loose ends falling away. Just logically, doesn't feeling all warm, snuggly, and "hugged" sound good to all of us on a chilly day? Cocoons can be used indoors to keep the chill off baby, and also for snuggle/nursing time. I think sometimes we can get so "safe" that we will have to put our babies in a big plastic egg with filtered air piped in and sterile food handed through slots by gloved hands! Oh my....


----------



## annabell (Jun 21, 2011)

I know this was a long time ago - my grandchildren are grandmothers - but when they were babies I made sleepers for them out of soft blankets that looked like snowsuits with feet - and that way I didn't have to worry about them getting tangled up in blankets, or getting uncovered and chilled. When my first grandchild was born we were living in Michigan and my daughter had to take the baby to a sitter at six AM , so I made a 'sleeping bag' by cutting of the lower portion from a down 'mummy style' sleeping bag. The top part was big enough to put the baby in her baby carrier and zip it up, and go! Even in a snow storm she was safe and warm, and mommy didn't have to fight getting a cranky half awake baby into coats and mittens!


----------



## Donnabob (Jun 22, 2011)

I made two cocoons for a friends' daughter who had twins. She used them at night and thought they were the best thing since sliced bread. I agree with others that the cocoon should not be so long that it would cover the baby's face. Also, she used them when the babies were newborn and did not wiggle around during the night.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dowager said:


> I thought hospitals use the cocoons. If so, I would think they are considered safe. You could call your local hospital and ask one of the nurses in the nursery if they use them. iF SO, I'd think you needn't worry.


Good sugestion.


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

I didn't see this mentioned but it has been talked about before on this forum and that is fire hazard. If the cocoon is made with acrylic yarn, that is not "fire safe". If it were, heaven forbid, to catch on fire it would melt to the babies skin. That would be my only concern in using them at night.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

AMZ said:


> I read on a site that you should not let a baby sleep in a cocoon or use a blanket.
> I made a cocoon for a baby gift and want to know what to tell the new mother.


When I read your post my first reaction was "You're kidding, right?! Baby cocoons are the safest thing you can do for a baby!"

Then I started reading all the responses and realized that there was underlying emotional concerns that are deeply rooted in negative experience due to infant demise and trauma to babies. I understood then why the question was asked.

To answer your question - YES! Baby cocoons are totally safe, but like anything else, use common sense and be aware of fit.

A newborn baby is best in a cocoon that comfortable but not tight and not too large. Knit cocoons on a size 7 - 16" circular needle 70 stitches for small, 80 stitches for average newborn and 90 stitches for 0-3 months - knit for 18" and then decrease - the cocoon will average 20 to 21" long depending on the yarn used. Acrylic is hypoallergenic and easily washed in the washer and dryer. Wool or alpaca is handwashed in cold water and laid out to dry on a towel.

My hospital asked for 300 cocoons, so far I have made and donated 100 of them. I knit, crochet, sew and serge the cocoons and you can find the pattern on www.ReliefShare.org/wordpress. Our charity has also donated out many many of them to other hospitals, crisis centers, homeless shelters and sick and needy individuals all across the US and Canada.

Cocoons calm babies faster than just traditional swaddling (which some of the new moms just don't seem to be able to get the hang of - blankets come undone and are unsafe for baby if they get over their faces).

We used to just make baby quilts and afghans, but the cocoons keep baby safer, snuggled better and are super for baby's naps and sleeps and for their awake time, they are calmer and happier.

Do - make sure the cocoon isn't overly long. If crocheted, not too loose where little fingers can get caught in 'spaces', and made from a non allergenic soft yarn or material.

-be wary of using Red Heart Super Saver yarn - if knitting on too small of needles, the cocoon winds up being like cast iron and harsh on baby's skin. RH is great for tying quilts but not for cocoons if you are not careful. It doesn't soften up in the wash with use, like Love That Yarn from Hobby Lobby - which is a wonderful yarn to use. Caron Simply Soft is scrumptious and a lovely yarn to use - it may take a bit more trouble as the yarn tends to separate while knitting or crocheting, but the price points are good and it makes marvelous cocoons.

I do understand your concerns - I have lost babies and my daughter has as well. Whether we like it or not (and usually not) we have emotional baggage that makes us extra cautious and worried about anything to do with baby's health and safety.

This is one time where you can relax and not worry. Your friend will love her gift of a baby cocoon. Just exercise common sense and don't buy pre-made baby cocoons that are offered as photo props only or made from baby-unfriendly yarn. Personally, I don't like the crocheted cocoons as most of them tend to be lumpy and don't have the nice stretch of knitted cocoons but I have seen nice crocheted ones done with fingering yarn, a close stitch and smaller hooks.

Hugs
Carol Green


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

heatherRob said:


> Tell me how on earth did any of us live?
> I think it is all gone slightly mad, dont put a blanket on a baby, ok so now the baby is screaming because it is freezing. Sorry what ever happened to plain old common sense.


I so totally agree!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Not sure if it is the same with today's modern mothers but didn't we older moms all have a copy of the Dr. Spock book on our shelf. I know I did and it was well thumbed.



cathy47 said:


> heatherRob said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me how on earth did any of us live?
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Advice...STOP READING those sites. I'll bet the person that wrote it never had,or cared for a baby. Just make it things will be just fine and tell mom again to check on the c hild. I'd be more concerned over the stuffed animals left in a babys crib more. Or in some cases leaving a cat be in the babys bed. And that story about cats and babies is true I know cause I seen it.


The old saying was the cat would snuff the baby's breath away. When my daughter was in a bassinet I came in the room and our Siamese was wrapped around the baby licking her head. Do I dare admit I threw the cat across the room. Well, not really that far, but it never went in the bassinet again. It got the message.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

dec2057 said:


> AMZ said:
> 
> 
> > I read on a site that you should not let a baby sleep in a cocoon or use a blanket.
> ...


AMZ, I appreciate your good input on this issue. You've given us some "educated" advice that should help calm any uncertainties we knitters might have in gifting so many cocoons.

They are a VERY popular item right now and I think they are fantastic!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have not heard this and I would not tell the Mother anything. She will decide what she feels comfortable with. It may be that she uses the cocoon only for outings or when holding baby - not it the crib. Babies have had blankets for centuries. Sometimes I think we need to be protected from the protectors.


AMEN!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have not heard this and I would not tell the Mother anything. She will decide what she feels comfortable with. It may be that she uses the cocoon only for outings or when holding baby - not it the crib. Babies have had blankets for centuries. Sometimes I think we need to be protected from the protectors.


Agree!


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

very good advise "5mm" My daughter and daughter in law just recently had babies and this was the advise the pediatricians gave them.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Swaddling: My first baby was born in New Haven, CT, where I was enrolled in the program modeled after one started in England by Dr. Grantly Dick Read in the '40s. (That baby is now overdue to be a grandfather--never mind, only till November.) The nurse conducting our class taught us how to swaddle the baby by putting a receiving blanket down, with the bottom corner toward us and the top corner folded down. We put the baby in the middle with the shoulder about at the upper edge. The corner at the bottom--his feet--was folded up toward his face. Then the baby was rolled to his left and the left corner wrapped around him, with the point under his back. Then the right, the same way. This made the baby into a snug little bundle that he couldn't easily wiggle out of till several weeks later. (I keep saying "he" because my first three babies were boys.) 

When it was time for the baby to sleep, we were taught to put him on his side, with tightly rolled diapers or receiving blankets at his back and front. A very young baby may, or may not, be able to lift his head when on his stomach. If he spits up much, his face has to lie in the wet mess. If the baby is on his back and spits up or throws up, he can easily suffocate. By putting the baby on his or her side, the spit-up milk lies beside his or her face, not obstructing breathing.

In time, of course, and I don't remember exactly how long, maybe five or six weeks, the need for a feeling of safety in snugness is outgrown and the baby wants more freedom of movement. Then swaddling is not helpful.

As to blankets and such, the teaching was that covers should be porous, loosely woven enough that the baby could breathe through them should they get over his face. This is easy to test for. I believe it was Dr. Spock who clarified this point by saying that "thick-feeling" blankets should not be used because they were not porous or open enough to be safe.

Of course we are not going to leave stuffed toys or pillows in the bassinet or crib for many more months. (One of my sons was so in love with tools and cars before he could even walk that he took a discarded, cracked motorcycle carburetor to bed with him every night for months. He grew up to be a civil engineer.) 

About cocoons, I have not seen one but the picture in this exchange looks a lot like the buntings my mother had for me and my sisters. Those were made of washable cotton non-breathable blanket material, with a zipper, and were only for "outings." Some buntings had an attached hood. 

My first three babies didn't seem to care about being too warm or too cold. My fourth was sensitive to temperature and rarely cried unless she was too hot. We lived in central California and on a sunny winter day, she could not tolerate an undershirt. On a dull day, the house was enough cooler that an undershirt was all right. I would feel her forehead. If it was wet, she was too hot, even in the winter. She seldom cried, but if she was too hot, we heard about it.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Lot's of advice here - lot's I've heard before - when I want advice on things about life saving I go to experts -

here are two fyi:

http://www.sidsprevention.com/

http://www.nichd.nih.gov/health/topics/Sudden_Infant_Death_Syndrome.cfm


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

AMZ said:


> I read on a site that you should not let a baby sleep in a cocoon or use a blanket.
> I made a cocoon for a baby gift and want to know what to tell the new mother.


The newer blankets don't always have this problem, but whether they are finished around the edge with yarn, thread or satin ribbon - the edging does sometimes come loose. I awoke in the night to find my daughter with the binding around her neck choking her. If their little fingers get caught in a thread that isn't 100% secure it will unravel. I imagine they could snuggle down into the coccoon and smother. I think perhaps it is like all the warning we get with our meds....the chances may be 1/1,000,000 but they have to warn us. Personally, when it comes to a child I would heed the warning.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

"Babies have had blankets for centuries. Sometimes I think we need to be protected from the protectors."

Amen! I like the way you put that, Dreamweaver!


----------



## stchr3247 (Apr 2, 2011)

hospitals usually swaddle newborns with receiving blankets. But in my opinion after 3 GD's 'n a GS on the way I would use a cocoon I never could get the hang of swaddling. I have made one for the new baby and also a sleep sac with a zipper, both knitted. I have also sewed many sleep sacs for the girls in polar fleece for the winter and a single knit juvenile fabric for the summer. They love them!

Jane


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Babies have had blankets for centuries. Sometimes I think we need to be protected from the protectors.


AMEN!! These are some RIDICULOUS times we are living in! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

"I think it is all gone slightly mad, dont put a blanket on a baby, ok so now the baby is screaming because it is freezing. Sorry what ever happened to plain old common sense"

Common sense isn't as common as it used to be!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Hospitals do a blanket trick called swaddling. It is not a easy trick for moms and grandmas to do. The baby likes to be swaddles because they feel safe like in th womb.
I just knit a cocoon for my new grandchild due in March out of a cotten acrylic blend fro mHobby Lobby that I love but I haven't decided if I am going to make an icord belt to wrap around the middle so the baby cannot slip down.
I also agree common sense is the key to keeping a baby safe


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

To all those mothers who think "Book learning" is a useless waste of time, think of this. SIDS has dropped by 50% since babies have been placed on their backs to sleep. So book learning and research has a definite role to play in how we keep our babies safe.
I wouldn't put a baby of mine to sleep in a cocoon, just use it when carrying or for photo shoots.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

When my daughter was born I was told to put her to sleep on her stomach three years later when my son was born I was told to put him on his back. They were born in 2004 and 2007. My daughter would NOT sleep on her stomach. I had to put her on her stomach some of the day and when she was 3 weeks old she got so upset that she was on her stomach that she flipped herself over she was crying that hard. After that day I never made her sleep on her stomach again. My son on the other hand would not sleep on his back. I just let him be and checked on him often. As far as knitted cocoons go I just thought that people used them for pictures but I think it's a great idea to use it for going out and about.


----------



## organdywings (May 30, 2011)

I saw an article on the local newa the other day that said until a baby is over six months old, he should not be put to bed with anything in the crib.... no blankets, no toys , no bumper guards etc, The baby should be put to sleep lying on its back and kept warm by a "sleeping bag that fit snuggly around his waist... nothing that came up close to his face. I have a new grand child on the way and had been making cocoons, but changed to a "kicking bag right away. They are called either sleeping or kicking bags and have a fitted top that goes around the waist. I have also seen ones that have straps almost like suspenders or coveralls.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

AMZ said:


> Thank you I just didn't know what to tell the new mother to be. After reading that cocoon were not safe because the baby could cover there head. As a person who lost a 15 month old child I just want to be safe.I too thought wow no big bulky blanket that keep coming undone.


Sorry to hear you have lost a child, what a heart break. I lost a great grandbaby, stillborn and that was bad enough. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

organdywings said:


> ... I have also seen ones that have straps almost like suspenders or coveralls.


I'm not sure about suspenders ... they can get caught in not-good ways.

My son's firstborn was born by C-Section in her 5th month -- the little guy stayed for just a short time -- my son didn't tell me for how long. Born and Died in the same day, "shortly after birth" is all I was told.

He also didn't tell me about the birth of their second child and six years later their third.

I knit or crochet only for charity. There are plenty of preemies and other babies, tots, and teens who need yarn hugs. I do so because I like doing so and in memory and honor of my firstborn grandson who didn't make it through the day or the hour.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> organdywings said:
> 
> 
> > ... I have also seen ones that have straps almost like suspenders or coveralls.
> ...


That is why I started the preemie hats for the hospital. I need to do a few more before I take the box into the hospital I want it full


----------



## annabell (Jun 21, 2011)

I never heard of a 'cocoon' before - except for the Native American women whose husbands worked on the ranch but it worked for them. I'm glad those days are long over for me - I just don't think I could do that to a baby. I'm not saying it's wrong - just that I guess I'm just too old for some things!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Annabell, if you are likening a papoose board to a cocoon, it seems as if the papoose board would be foolproof. I don't see how a baby could wiggle down to a dangerous point when laced into or onto the board. I don't know about a cocoon. At the very least, as some contributors here have noted, a cocoon could be good to go outdoors with, or to hold the baby in while feeding him or her. Even newborns are not entirely inert and COULD wiggle themselves down too far, I suppose.


----------

